# New Guy from BC Canada



## thebronze (Aug 15, 2020)

Hey Guys.... thought I would say hello...
Picked up this 02 TT 225 Quattro about 2 months ago... very much enjoying it
Was sitting in the junk yard since Feb with a blown motor... I picked it and a replacement AMU motor for a song... had the swap finished in 2 days... been dallying it since


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------

